# Hitachi C10FL saw



## ToddKY (Nov 21, 2010)

I have the opportunity to purchase one of these saws. The price is 300 dollars. What are your thoughts on this saw and is this a decent price for it. The saw has been hardly used. It is in like new condition.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I am not familliar with that saw.

You will get better responses if you post a link to it. :smile:


----------



## ToddKY (Nov 21, 2010)

http://www.hitachipowertools.com/store_item.php?iID=250&arrPath=1,12,63,p250

Here is a link to the saw.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

At least it has a real motor. $300 might not even buy the motor.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The C10FL got mainly positive, but somewhat mixed reviews. At least it's a full size saw with a cast iron table and belt drive induction motor, but the fence is lightweight aluminum, and the wings are light steel....it'd be better IMHO if the fence was steel and the wings were cast iron, but it's functional as is, as both can be upgraded easily if you wanted to. Note that its not "3hp" as stated by Hitachi....it's 1.5hp. I'd offer a bit less than $300. Align it well and put a good blade on it, and it should work well.


----------



## ToddKY (Nov 21, 2010)

I bought the saw today. It was like new condition. I got it for $275. I also got a brand new never been used stackable dado blade to go with it. He said it was a diablo but the wooden case on it says nimbo or something like that. Maybe someone could correct that but I was there for the saw. He just threw that in. I researched the saw and others like it and I think I got a pretty good price for it for this area.


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

ToddKY said:


> I also got a brand new never been used stackable dado blade to go with it. He said it was a diablo but the wooden case on it says nimbo or something like that. Maybe someone could correct that but I was there for the saw.


sounds like "mirbo". lowes sells a stacked dado from them.

oops. i mean "mibro". not sure about the quality though.


----------



## ToddKY (Nov 21, 2010)

That's what it was. It was thrown in so I said why not!


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Alignment*

You probably already know this but here goes.
Check the alignment of the fence to the miter slot to the right of the blade as if you are cutting. I use my machinist tools to check mine. A good pair of dial or digital calipers work well.
Then check the blade to the same miter slot.
If both are within .005 you are doing fantastic.
In regards to the blade being parallel to the fence, the difference in the distance from the blade to the fence should ( if there is any ) be greater at the back (exit side ) of the blade than the front of the blade. If it is the opposite you will get at the least a double cut. At the worst a kickback/bound board wedged into the fence.
I know, been there. Fortunately it was nothing but bruised ego. :thumbsup:

If the alignment is good with the right of the blade miter slot, then the alignment should be good with the left miter slot. You may want to double check it anyway.

Have fun with that new saw.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

The C10FL has all the basics covered pretty decently. The fence isn't the best, but it is far from the worst... 

The 3HP rating is marketing hogwash. That is a 1.5 HP motor in those. Which is fine. It's a fine saw. You may find that you will want to upgrade the fence and wings later on. Just keep an eye on Craigslist. Delta T2, and Biesemeyer fences come up here pretty often, and under $200.00... A solid cast iron wing on the left is a great addition, and a cast iron router wing on the right and you have got a GREAT center piece for your shop that will last for decades.


----------

